
Aria2: CLI downloader for HTTP, FTP, torrents, metalinks - nickysielicki
https://aria2.github.io/
======
baldfat
So excited it moved to github and away from SourceForge

By far my go to app for downloading anything. aria2c [link] downloads anything
and is also the fastest bit torrent app I have ever used.

EDIT: I also use aria2c for the backend of my Arch Linux package manager
pacman. Gives me multiple of connections per host and speeds up updates by at
least two folds.
[https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192072](https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192072)

2nd EDIT: Windows works but I have had better luck with uGet portable app for
Windows.

[http://ugetdm.com/downloads-windows](http://ugetdm.com/downloads-windows)

~~~
rsync
"By far my go to app for downloading anything. aria2c [link] downloads
anything"

Just to clarify, when you say "anything" do you mean things like soundcloud
and youtube ?

Is this an alternative to a tool like youtube-dl ?

~~~
sirn
Probably not quite what you meant (since it still require youtube-dl), but
youtube-dl has built-in support for downloading using aria2c as a backend.

    
    
        youtube-dl --external-downloader=aria2c https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

~~~
baldfat
I now have a new alias thank you!

------
Archio
For those who would prefer a graphical interface for their multithreaded
downloading, I highly recommend webui-aria2, which (of course) uses aria2c in
it's backend: [https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-
aria2](https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2)

It's super easy to install locally since it's basically a JS app in a couple
of HTML files. For ease of use, I have a shortcut to the index.html in my
browser and launch aria2 on startup from my .zshrc.

~~~
brbsix
Agreed webui-aria2 is great. I wrote a little launcher script for it that
configures the RPC secret, download directory, and other settings, starts
aria2c, then opens up the WebUI in a Chrome kiosk.
[https://github.com/brbsix/aria2-webui-
launcher/blob/master/a...](https://github.com/brbsix/aria2-webui-
launcher/blob/master/aria2-webui)

------
koolba
If they add a "\--download-over-tor" flag[1] this would be awesome.

[1]: _Yes we all know that it 's not a good idea to download torrents and
other large content over tor (for various technical and non-technical reasons)
but it'd sure be convenient!_

~~~
DarkLinkXXXX
Is there a reason torify isn't sufficient?

~~~
koolba
Haven't heard of torify before but it looks cool. Does the app being invoked
by it have to be able to use a SOCKS proxy or does it auto wrap all socket
connections?

~~~
icebraining
It auto-wraps them using tsocks.

------
kbd
Haven't heard of this tool until now. Say I already use wget (or curl) for
command line downloads. Besides the ability to download torrents, why should I
switch?

~~~
mih
I for one prefer aria2c's ability to download a huge file via multiple
parallel streams using the -x switch. AFAIK wget doesn't have this feature.

~~~
Nux
Try prozilla

------
h43k3r
Aria2 is great.

I also used Axel[1] a lot (its lightweight) during my college days where we
were behind an http proxy and increasing the number of connections would
result in increased download speeds.

[1] [http://axel.alioth.debian.org/](http://axel.alioth.debian.org/)

~~~
eknkc
I've been using axel for a while and it worked great so far. I'd suggest it if
you re looking for a linghtweight chunked downloader.

------
Nux
Wish it could be able to download dropbox/wetransfer/hitail/etc links.

I imagine it'd be quite hard to go through that JavaScript crap; I can barely
do it myself with a browser. :)

------
AnthonBerg
apt-fast is a very nice wrapper for apt-get / aptitude that uses aria2c to
download packages MUCH faster. (It also automatically calls itself with sudo
if you wish, i.e. automatically requests the sudo password if needed.)

[https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast](https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast)

~~~
voltagex_
I wish it was written as an apt-method, or even a replacement for
/var/lib/methods/http. I suspect the lack of documentation for apt methods has
made this unlikely.

~~~
AnthonBerg
The Debian base is in many respects beautiful, but it also seems quite
fossilized and rigid to me.

------
TeMPOraL
Aria2 is awesome. Probably the most commonly typed in command (besides ls) on
my home computer is "aria2c (xclip -o)".

~~~
leni536
Then you probably want to alias it.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks to fish shell, it's usually only _a C-f_ away. Or quite often even
_arrow up_ away. :).

------
known
[http://tuxdiary.com/2016/01/28/dsdownload/](http://tuxdiary.com/2016/01/28/dsdownload/)
is also good

------
DiThi
Did anyone had luck seeding aria's DHT for downloading magnet links?

~~~
johnchristopher
Back when I used aria it seemed to work with the default one mentioned in the
man page (I think).

------
edward
git-annex uses aria2 for torrent downloads

~~~
npongratz
In case anyone wanted it from the source, here is Joey Hess's announcement
from a little more than a year ago:

[http://git-annex.branchable.com/devblog/day_239-240__bittorr...](http://git-
annex.branchable.com/devblog/day_239-240__bittorrent_remote/)

And reference to git-annex's bittorrent special remote:

[http://git-annex.branchable.com/special_remotes/bittorrent/](http://git-
annex.branchable.com/special_remotes/bittorrent/)

------
voltagex_
aria2 will eventually support chunked transfers over sftp, too - then I can
get rid of lftp.

------
jakozaur
aria2c is absolutely awesome for dev ops.

A lot of regular download clients got problems if you have 1000+ servers
downloading 100MB+ and hit a lot of stragglers. I find aria2c very reliable
and performant comparing to other client.

------
jamespacileo
Running on Windows too now! :)

